# Overlooked Engine Maintenance Tips



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

5 suggestions from Agriculture.com....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/maintenance--repair/5-oftenoverlooked-engine-maintence-tips_567-ar41672


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Great point about the belts. But man that site is annoying with popups coming at me from every angle!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Keeping your stuff clean is also a good point. A lot of surface area on a engine, if it's filthy it can't radiate heat off near as well.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Keeping your stuff clean is also a good point. A lot of surface area on a engine, if it's filthy it can't radiate heat off near as well.


Also, if in the event of a fire from a blown hyd hose or elec short, it's all fuel added to the fire. I had a steering hose blow a few months back that threw oil onto the exhaust, so close to a fire it scared me.

The company I work with wrote off a $12m ecavator a few years back from it basically been not clean enough. It was down for maintenance, and a spark from air arc gouging was enough to set it off like a candle. Not something I ever want to see again.


----------

